
How Canadian researchers reconstituted an extinct poxvirus using mail-order DNA - rbanffy
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/07/how-canadian-researchers-built-poxvirus-100000-using-mail-order-dna
======
rbanffy
“Moore’s Law of Mad Science: Every eighteen months, the minimum IQ necessary
to destroy the world drops by one point.”

    
    
            — Eliezer Yudkowsky

